# Mobile storage for less



## BikerDad (Jul 16, 2008)

just as an FYI for folks, C.A.L. Ranch stores, which is a farm/ranch chain in the Intermountain West, is stocking these also. And there's a good chance that your local tool retailer (not Borg) will have them.


----------

